# Beautiful & Blueberry . . .



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Here are the *first* of many photos of our new additions to the family.
Their story about how we acquired them & their adventures aboard the 'Doolittle Express' are soon to be posted.

I'm not intentionally trying to keep everyone in suspense. It's just that I have to post in-between cleaning the aviary, feeding the ferals, tending to Chuck's laundry, etc., etc. 

Looking at the pictures, Blueberry (don't let the feather coloring throw you in conjunction with his name  ) doesn't look a lot smaller than Beautiful, however in person & in comparison (side by side) he is.

Cindy

Beautiful & Blueberry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Whoohoo Cindy - Blueberry and Beautiful are so gorgeous. For some reason I had expected Beautiful to be a white fantail but I love his color. I am so looking forward to more pictures and their background info.

Thank you so much for giving us an early peek.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can kinda' get a sense of the size difference if you compare them to the bricks they're standing on. Those rollers are pretty itty bitty. 

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cindy,
They both look great and none the worse after the long trip from Portland to you. They were in excellent hands. 
Please go ahead and tell the story. I will fill in any missing pieces later.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lucky them! Home at last !!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting some initial pictures -- Of course you know how curious we all have been for days  They look perfectly content already in their new digs. Looking forward to the full story, but I imagine Chuck needs some "quality" too after such a long trip  Welcome home to all!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, how pretty they both are. Thank you so much for taking them in. 
Pretty well travelled pigeons!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

They are very pretty, what a size difference!!! I love the name blueberry!!! I am adopting a little one, I might have to steal that name....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Roxy said:


> They are very pretty, what a size difference!!! I love the name blueberry!!! I am adopting a little one, I might have to steal that name....


My son, Caleb came up with that name. He said the little one just looked like 'Blueberry' to him. It really is a cute name and suits him perfectly.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Your new pigeon companions are BEAUTIFUL .

I can't wait to hear more on them. Thank you for posting the pictures!

-Hilly


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Cindy,

Blueberry is just as cute as a button, and Beautiful is a gorgeous fantail. They do look so calm and relaxed. They feel the good vibes in their new home. You will have so much fun with them.

Margaret


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

and thanks again, Charis, for picking up Blueberry so quickly from Derek  and then making sure he got a great forever home! If I'd been around the last couple of weeks, I might have been in on the guessing game too. Sounds like it was fun!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I am not surprised at how magnificent your new additions are, Cindy!

However, I _know_ I'm gonna be name confused because Beautiful's coloring reminds _me_ of a blueberry!

Well, they are just GREAT and I can't wait to meet them!

Along with others, I, too, am awaiting "their" story...

With LOVE, HUGS, and SCRITCHES - WELCOME TO ARIZONA, lovely ones! YOU COULDN'T HAVE A BETTER HOME! 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Very Appropriate*

HI CINDY, Very lovely birds well BLUEBERRY is a very appropiate name for your INDIAN FANTAIL. She/he iswhat is called Andalusian (color) which is a form of blue used in show pigeons. .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are LOVELY birds, Cindy, I can imagine how happy you are. I bet they are quite happy TOO, in their first class accomodations!  

Those fantails are so graceful and the rollers are a delight in their personality.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are gorgeous birds, Cindy! I'll be looking forward to more pictures of the new arrivals!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> HI CINDY, Very lovely birds well BLUEBERRY is a very appropiate name for your INDIAN FANTAIL. She/he iswhat is called Andalusian (color) which is a form of blue used in show pigeons. .GEORGE




That's what I thought too, George, BUT, the Fantail's name is BEAUTIFUL...

OR, AM I CONFUSED, Cindy???

*sigh* _definitely_ not hard to do!   

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very pretty birds.........get up off your knees, let the poop be and tell us how this all came about already!!! LOL


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy

Congratulations on the new additions!

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are GORGEOUS, bth of them. It was worth all the wait and suspense.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

george simon said:


> HI CINDY, Very lovely birds well BLUEBERRY is a very appropiate name for your INDIAN FANTAIL. She/he iswhat is called Andalusian (color) which is a form of blue used in show pigeons. .GEORGE


George,
Blueberry is the Roller. Thr Fantail only responds to Beauty or Beautiful. LOL


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Charis said:


> Thr Fantail only responds to Beauty or Beautiful. LOL


Hmmm....I wonder why  

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you all for you wonderful posts.  
Sadly, I haven't been able to spend a lot of time with the 'babies' today as Chuck & I have been out most of the day. He's normally only home a couple days at a time, so *his* time at home is *precious*.

Because of the holiday this week, he will be home until Friday, so I believe we will be able to get the aviary enlarged & redecorated.  

I am going to try & sit down tonight after dinner & post about Beautiful & Blueberry's adventures. 

They're doing wonderfully. Didn't seem to have any problems settling in.  

I went out to check on everyone when we got home & as I was talking to Blueberry, I noticed even his toe nails are brown. I think the proper color is actually red. At any rate, they're cute.  

Cindy


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

They are truly gorgeous! Can't wait to hear their story. And to see more pix!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Cindy is there a special name for the brown bird? That is exactly what Ginger looks like, absolutely beautiful bird. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Blueberry and Beautiful/Beauty*

Two weeks ago today Blueberry arrived at my house. He had been rescued a few hours before at a local brewery by a good Samaritan whose name is Derek. Derek has become accustomed to feeding the neighborhood Crows and every morning when he opens up shop, they are waiting at the front door for their handout.
Two weeks ago they had Blueberry with them and when Derek opened the door, Blueberry walked inside and made himself at home. He spent the day feasting on barley and drinking cool water. Although still a young bird he is a smart bird as teaming up with that flock of Crows likely saved his life because the neighborhood he was found in has a large population of Peregrine Falcons.
Blueberry's voice hasn't changed yet and he still squeaks. He's a verbal little guy and squeaks a lot. He's one of the smallest Pigeons I've ever seen and fit perfectly in the palm of my hand. I guess that's why he reminded my son of a blueberry ... blueberries are so small. 


Beautiful is the lovely Fantail that I adopted from this forum in September. He had been found by a woman that lived east of Seattle and she was unable to keep him. TerriB was kind enough to pick him up from the woman and keep him until I was able to get him from her. TerriB really went way out of her way to help Beautiful and I will always appreciate it.
After spending time with Beautiful, I realized that there was no way he could have been on his own, outside and survived ...not even for hours. His nails were very long and the bird just can't fly. He is regal. He pretty much stays in one place and has the appearance of measuring everything going on around him. Much like royalty on a throne. He is a bird to be admired and verbally praised.
Several weeks ago, I woke in the middle of the night with the thought that Beautiful needed to live with Cindy and so I contacted her. It just so happened that on the day we spoke about it, Chuck had called Cindy to say that he had been scheduled to head to the Seattle area. I told her about Blueberry and she decided that she could offer both birds a home.
And so it was last Thursday morning I met Chuck. He is the nicest, kindest man ever and I could tell they were in good hands. I had a lump in my throat as I left Beautiful because i will really miss him but I really do feel that Beautiful has finally arrived home.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! The birds had certainly gone thru' alot. Glad that they have gotten a good home for themselves.

Both are so pretty! 

Suzanna


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Charis,

What a wonderful story with a perfect ending. Isn't it remarkable that you knew that Beautiful needed to go to Cindy right at the same time Chuck was making a trip to Seattle. And on top of it Blueberry arrived, this little squeaker who defied all odds of survival. I find there is a lump in my throat, silly me. 

Margaret


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I said I'd be back after dinner & It's definitely* after* dinner. It's amlost time for breakfast.  




Charis said:


> * *Blueberry's voice hasn't changed yet and he still squeaks*.
> 
> ** After spending time with Beautiful, I realized that there was no way he could have been on his own, outside and survived ...not even for hours. His nails were very long and the bird just can't fly.
> *He is regal.* *He pretty much stays in one place and has the appearance of measuring everything going on around him*. *Much like royalty on a throne.*
> ...


* The trip must have shaken all the squeak out of him because he's now kind of making that 'honking' sound.  

** Beautiful is becoming quite interested when the other birds begin to coo.
He definitely takes note of everything around him. He's a very proud bird. 



Margarret said:


> Charis,
> 
> What a wonderful story with a perfect ending.
> *Isn't it remarkable that you knew that Beautiful needed to go to Cindy right at the same time Chuck was making a trip to Seattle*.
> ...


* The interesting thing was, Chuck was originally scheduled to go to Dallas. He called, shortly before I had talked to Charis, to tell me there was a change in the schedule. Instead of going to Dallas he was going to Seattle. 

* * * *

Just to add a little about the trip.
While Chuck was driving down from Seattle, Charis, bless her heart, went out & picked up two cages, thus saving Chuck from having to maneuver his 53 ft trailer through town (let alone try to find a parking place) while trying to find somewhere to buy the cages. 

Charis & Chuck agreed on a place to meet & transfer the birds. Each had their 'goodie' bag filled with lots of seeds. 
After they were safely secured, Chuck was underway.
He said they had a great time. Beautiful would coo off & on, look out the little window near the floor on the door & on occasion sit in his seed dish but mostly perched on his brick, while Blueberry was just being Blueberry, looking around, walking through his water, throwing seeds out of his dish, all the things a kid would do on a trip.
They had quite a time on their *1400 mile* journey. They definitely traveled in style. 

Charis, I can't thank you enough for considering us when looking for a home for these two precious birds. 

Cindy

Thought I'd share a picture of the Doolittle Express with all of you


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You know, I kinda thought that Beautiful was the pigeon Charis had adopted earlier. I'm just so happy everything worked out but, Charis, although I know you will miss Beautiful, you know she has gone to a wonderful home and through the forum you can continue to see her. Great job.

Cindy, I love the "Doolittle Express" . LOL, I thought yall just called it that - didn't realize the name was on the trailer. It is wonderful. Bless Chuck for being such a good, kind person.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Wow, like Maggie, I thought you just called Chuck's truck the Doolittle Express. Now if I ever see him on the road I'll know exactly who it is! Tell him if he ever sees a crazy woman honking like mad and waving it is me. That is a beautiful truck BTW. Thanks for the picture.

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> My son, Caleb came up with that name. He said the little one just looked like 'Blueberry' to him. It really is a cute name and suits him perfectly.


I have a "Blueberry" too! My blue check splash. (haha now that I know the color name)


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, I love the "Doolittle Express" . LOL, *I thought yall just called it that *- didn't realize the name was on the trailer. It is wonderful.


We did Maggie.
Chuck had taken a picture of the truck & I added the name.  
I thought it would be fun to have a picture of it in Beautiful & Blueberry's photo album & thought I'd also post a picture of it here.

Beautiful met Rae Charles today & they had quite a cooing conversation. It was great!  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL...I KNEW Cindy had added the name to the truck! NICE GOIN', Cindy!

Boy, talking about traveling in style! I certainly wouldn't mind traveling in a truck like that! Sure is a beauty!

Can't wait to meet Beauty and the Blue, Cindy...so, y'think Beautiful will be reporting the gossip to Rae, now? 

Also can't wait to see the enlarged Aviary...that's gonna be something else! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL!

WHAT A WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING THIS YEAR IS FOR CINDY AND HER FAMILY!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> LOL...I KNEW Cindy had added the name to the truck! NICE GOIN', Cindy!
> 
> * *Boy, talking about traveling in style!* I certainly wouldn't mind traveling in a truck like that! Sure is a beauty!
> 
> ...


* You bet.  
If we ever won the lottery Chuck would renovate a 'bus' to properly accommodate pigeons, himself & a qualified 'avian' attendant, & spend his retirement days transporting pijjies wherever they needed to go. 

** Ah, Don't you mean BlueBERRY. He told me he doesn't like nick names.  

*** I can't either.  I have some fun ideas for the interior. We'll see.

**** Absolutely. 

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

You mean that the picture of the truck was enhanced by photoshop magic? Uh-Oh, hornswoggled again! . Very good job. 

Margaret


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I think it's called artistic license   Very nice "paint" job!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, OK, Cindy...I was thinking of "Beauty and the Beast" when I wrote "Beauty and the Blue" - (one syllable)...however, "Beauty and the Blueberry" will work too...not quite the same panache, but workable...  I even like "Beauty and the Berry," but, since no "nicknames..."  

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches no matter WHAT the manner of "names"... 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Margarret said:


> *You mean that the picture of the truck was enhanced by photoshop magic? *
> 
> *Uh-Oh, hornswoggled again*! .
> 
> ...


Nope. I just typed it in, _very carefully_. LOL!! 

  

Thanks. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *Mmmm, OK, Cindy...I was thinking of "Beauty and the Beast" when I wrote "Beauty and the Blue"*
> Shi & Squeaks


  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*SIGH*....well, I wasn't REALLY thinking "beast"...just that the _phrase_ came to mind...certainly didn't mean to give the impression that either pij was a "beast." 

Well, anyway, I'm sure you realize that what you heard was not what I meant... 

In fact, the more I think about it, I'm afraid that now, I'll always think of those two as "Beauty and the Berry!"  

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING* TO ALL...feathered and non-feathered alike!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cindy,
Happy Thanksgiving! Give my Beauty a kiss for me. That cute little Blueberry too. Tell Beauty that your house is what I meant when I told him he was going to be moving south.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



Cindy, I love the "Doolittle Express" . LOL, I thought yall just called it that - didn't realize the name was on the trailer. It is wonderful. Bless Chuck for being such a good, kind person.

Click to expand...

*LOL! I got caught in that one to. Great photoshop Cindy! The truck does look cool.

*



Also can't wait to see the enlarged Aviary...that's gonna be something else!

Click to expand...

*Niether can I. If you need any help let me know, I can bring the beer and a camera!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> Cindy,
> * *Happy Thanksgiving!*
> 
> ** *Give my Beauty a kiss for me*. *That cute little Blueberry too*.
> ...


* Thanks Charis. I hope you & the family had a great day. 

** Done. 
Beautiful & I have had quite a few chats. He has lots to tell his 'mirror'.  

*** That was included in our one of our chats.  




KIPPY said:


> * LOL! I got caught in that one to. *Great photoshop Cindy!*
> ** *The truck does look cool.*
> 
> _Quote:
> ...


* I didn't use photoshop. I don't have it installed in my computer.
** Thanks. I thought it would be fun to do as a 'memory' picture.

*** I just may take you up on that. We didn't get the aviary done. 
There was too much going on. 

**** Love your choice of tools.  

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL. That Beauty does like to admire himself in the mirror.


----------

